# Covers for Kindle Touch - need advice



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

I initially purchased the Kindle lighted cover for the touch. I really really like it, however the front cover scratches up way too easily, and this is just putting it in my purse and pulling it out! After explaining to Amazon about it, they are going to allow me to get a refund. So I'm now without a cover for my Kindle touch.

What is everyone using with their Kindle Touch? I'll need a light, and according to another thread, it seems like the M edge e-luminator is a popular choice.


I have seen Oberon, I'm not opposed to those, but would prefer to spend a little less on a cover.


Thanks for any advice!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If you really like the current cover, I think I'd consider having a sleeve made to protect it rather than giving up on it altogether. Every other "book" light has its disadvantages, and some of them are major.

But if you're determined to switch, as far as a light goes, I'm using the K3 version of the Octovo Solis, and outside of the Amazon Lighted cover, I wouldn't consider any other light. This thread I started a couple of weeks ago has a bit on other options for use with the Touch as well.

As far as a cover, Oberons are heartbreakingly beautiful, but very heavy compared to what you're now using. I gave my K2 one away after two months because it simply weighed too much. Most people who bought the Marware covers for the Touch seem happy with them, and if I were looking for a cover other than the Lighted one, that's probably what I'd pick. (I'm a sleeve girl now though, so hopefully a few cover users will one along to share their finds!)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You have it exactly right, you'd want one sized big enough to handle the over as well as the Touch, so it might need to be just a tad bigger than the sleeves made for the naked Touch. If you want something simple and mass produced, you might go down to Target or BestBuy with the Touch and cover to see if any of the commercially available sleeves fit.

For something custom, I have several from Borsa Bella; Melissa is great to work with. Patricia, here on the boards, makes similar ones; this link should get you to her thread. And there are a ton of others on http://www.etsy.com that would be happy to help size one to slide the Kindle with cover into; just search on "Kindle Touch Sleeve" to get you started.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! Now that's a neat idea. You could try just contacting that etsy vendor. I've yet to come across one who wasn't happy to work with me on a custom order.

As far as the current scratches go, can you exchange? If not, depending on the color, a good shoe repair place might be able to match the color with a polish and at least blend it in. Then add a protective slip cover to prevent new ones & you'd be all set.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

megan1 said:


> ETA: just did a google search and this is what i'm talking about...guess i'll try to find one for the touch
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/79549769/slipcover-for-amazon-lighted-leather


Patricia also made these covers for several members here. I would check with her, link was given above for you.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

She might be able to cover the lighted cover for you. I may think about this myself. I want the light but not really that happy with the color of the covers. I also like that she has the elastic band around the Kindle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah, the form fitted back piece might be an interesting challenge to work with. I hadn't really thought about that. Hmm...


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just got the touch cover today. I'm planning to get a Borsa Bella bag to store it in at home, but for travel, I'm using a Baggu accessory bag. (Like a very light weight basic cosmetic bag.) This isn't padded, but it zips closed, and works as a dust cover and a barrier to other items around it. I've been using this method with my K3 in my shoulder bag, and it works well and doesn't add any weight. I'm not sure if the cover could be scratched even through this, but maybe putting it in a padded cosmetic bag would give more protection. Here's a link for the Baggu site:

http://baggubag.com/#Shop

(They refer to the accessory bag as a zipper bag or "Zips".


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Megan, I think that's probably the right decision for you, because you like the lighted cover so much and I just don't think there's a good equivalent out there at this point. I'd have bought it too if I didn't hate the added weight and bulk of even thin covers.

I definitely recommend picking up a traditional sleeve of some sort though--doesn't necessarily have to be zippered or even padded, just something that will protect the cover from any additional scratches when it's in your purse going forward.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have the amazon lighted leather case for my kindle touch and use a Vera Bradley ereader case when I put it in my purse or briefcase.  It's a bit bigger than needed, but it does the job and I love the Vera Bradley patterns.


----------

